# Did Anyone Miss Me?? And introducing my new bettas!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey All!! It's been awhile since I've been on here (or any forum really) had a rough summer, ended up rehoming all of my fishies  It was really really rough...

But now I'm getting back into it! Hoping to set up a spawn in a couple weeks, still have my dream of developing a show worthy line of veiltails, so that's where I'll start out first I think! Have a really really nice male I want to use!! 

Here are the bettas I currently have!!! I would love to hear everyones opinions on them! 

This is Logan - Green marble Super Delta

















This is Eli - Metallic gold Delta (He's just a baby!)

















This is Riley - Metallic Green/Yellow Halfmoon

















This is Spike - Red Veiltail

















And this is Rowan, he was a rescue, but he's already doing so much better!!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They are all great-looking! Nice to see someone who knows how to take care of their betta boys


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome Back 

Beautiful Bettas!!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow...wow...wow.... sooooo beautiful!!!!!! makes me want some... i saw a male betta that was a light purple ish color... sooo pretty!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

welcome back flare..nice to see you again..even if you do gots ugly fish...lol
hope all the issues at home have been resolved so you can get your life back on an even keel...good luck.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Riley and spike are cool! I wondered what happened to you...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Great pictures! It took me a minute to remember who you were, as you changed your avatar!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

same here.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Spike is a beautiful fish.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I love the metallic ones, especially Eli. He looks like he's plated in gold!


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

I really like that green Dragon Scale HM. He's pretty.


----------

